# mamma m'è sparita la ram [risolto]

## johnnystuff

A chi il natale porta gran regali, a chi 5 kili de panza, a chi il raffreddore, a chi...... IL RAM DRAINING!!!   :Laughing: 

Ebbene si, è la novità dell'inverno, gentoo (o qualcosa occultamente occultato in essa) mi ciuccia ram a schifiu, scusate il termine tecnico. E' vero, ho peccato e sto usando wine, a volte anche più di una sola istanza per volta, ciò è grave ma pensavo che se in win ogni istanza ciucciava 800 Mb anche su linux non sarebbe potuto andare peggio. Purtroppo non è così. 

Ho gentoo multilib, stabile con qualche pacchetto smascherato perchè richiesto da portage (tra cui wine che è la 1.3.32), kernel 3.0.6, recentemente installata quindi pochissima roba dentro e nessun "problema del passato" ereditato non si sa bene come, nvidia-driver che sembrano apparentemente ok e soprattutto 4 piccoli Gb di ram, ed ecco qualche diapositiva:

Appena loggato in kde:

# free

total 4059192

used 627220 <---- wow fiqo

free 3431972

shared 0

buffers 11508

cached 302764

lancio giocone.exe aka wine, comincia a macinare ma ancora il gioco non è stato eseguito (schermata azzurrina di wine e basta):

used 2154184 <--- 1.5Gb ciucciati via come niente.... 

free 1905008

cached 1660988

wine mi presenta la schermata di login del gioco (quindi statica senza rendering 3d, giusto un video in background):

used 3236996 <--- stigauss!!! 

free 822196

cached 2680524

mi loggo nel gioco e qui dovremmo essere al massimo uso di ram con rendering 3d, texture, effetti, audio e balle varie attive:

used 4025372 <--- come quando ti arriva la busta paga e vedi le trattenute, per la serie "di più è la muerte"!!! 

free 33820

cached 3448168

faccio due passi un caffè una chiaccherata col gatto che ha pisciato fuori dalla cassettina passeggio leggo medito mangio un po'...... nel frattempo immagino la mia cara gentoo abbia killato un po' di roba in background e mi faccia vedere finalmente quanti Mb ciuccia sta singola istanza di wine.

used 3977168 <---  come quando arriva il governo Monti e fa misure di equità, praticamente non cambia un dazio!!! 

free 82024

cached 2396416

ok mi rassegno per ora, chiudo wine e magari almeno così vedo quanto ciucciava:

used 2948440  <--- devo esser contento perchè forse non era wine il responsabile e il sistema senza niente tranne una shell attiva ciuccia 3Gb di ram? 

free 1110752

cached 2365056

direi che c'è un problema da qualche parte. Qualcuno mi dice dove indagare?Last edited by johnnystuff on Sat Dec 17, 2011 12:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## devilheart

Usa top o htop per vedere quanta memoria usa ogni processo

----------

## johnnystuff

bello htop, non lo conoscevo. Faccio prima a postare un paio di screenshot. Non temete se i processi sembrano senza user, ho "gimpato" tutto così se la finanza legge il thread non mi rintraccia asd

http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/2167/htop1b.png  <---- ordinati secondo mem

http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/9060/htop4.png  <---- ordinati secondo cpu

ora anche da altre prove mi sembra evidente che l'unico processo che occupa massicciamente ram è wine, anche se non ho capito perchè ci sono così tanti processi/PID aperti lanciando una sola instanza del gioco, ma magari è normale per come wine gestisce l'emulazione e le api. Il problema però è anche un altro, cioè che il sistema forse non la libera come dovrebbe. Adesso non vorrei sbagliarmi ma se sto usando 600 Mb di ram, apro un'applicazione poi la richiudo, magari non mi ritroverò esattamente coi 600 Mb iniziali, ma neanche con 3Gb!

Un'altra cosa che non capisco è come mai htop nella sua bella animazioncina in ASCII lassù in alto mi dica che ci sono 1575Mb di ram usata, mentre nello stesso istante free ne indica 2900!! Forse che htop parla di ram usata (quella in verde) e free di usata+virtualizzata (verde+arancio in htop)? Qual è quella effettivamente usata e quale quella effettivamente libera?

insomma più indago meno ci capisco

----------

## xdarma

Forse la cosa è mano preoccupante di quello che sembra, il comando free aggiunge anche una riga con lo "storno" della ram usata come cache/buffer:

```

xdarma@ronzinante ~ $ free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          3960       3525        435          0        160       1208

-/+ buffers/cache:       2156       1804

Swap:         4192          0       4192

```

Anche il mio computer ha (quasi) 4Gb di ram ma i vari processi non stanno usando 3525Mb come sembrerebbe dalla prima riga, ne usano 2156 come indica la seconda riga.

Controlla (anche con man free ;-) ed eventualmente posta il risultato completo di free.

----------

## johnnystuff

era così facile?   :Shocked: 

vabbè cestinati sia free che top, d'ora in poi mi faccio solo di htop che ha l'animazione in ascii che è più comprensibile e mi piace tanto   :Laughing: 

cmq il vero problema era un altro: ovvero la scattosità del gioco in certe situazioni ma questo mi sa che dipende dai driver o da qualcosa d'altro in wine, la scheda video lo escludo abbastanza tranquillamente. Vedendo quei dati pensavo che il problema fosse nella ram. Peccato, mi sa che dovrò tentare altre strade anche solo per capire che è

grazie, per quanto riguarda il topic direi che è risolto

----------

